# [tinder experiment] boneless Tyrone roll over Paris



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

I used this dude




















bio is 6'1
handsome, funny stupide.


A non optimised profile i did just to see how good this boneless tyrone would do.

Just to take into account i run the experiment in a small town without, SO i think that If did set the location to into the paris and not where I live, he would have done even better.

here are the results
5 days




some girls I matched with









me:what are you looking for on this app?
her: suppose that I'm looking with whom I can talk tho, and maybe I hope do some nasty things teehee.
not an exclusive relation
and you?
me: same, I'm looking for the same thing, and maybe more if I feel like it.
her: hmm if it's happen it happen

this hapa stacy told (the one i posted in the imgur link) told straight up that she just wanted to be fucked up by the tyrone and be her FWB. when I told her that maybe it can lead to a relationshi, she responded basically that not really gonna make it for her.


I matched with an instagram whore best body super hot



(I compared her to Jasmine from aladin)
her: really
me: yes but with better lips and bigger boobs (liked my response)
her:shy monkey emoji




there even is this becky who was so desperate for tyrone dick that she cried when I ghosted her,



her: submissive gifs
me: I will eat you fat titties
her:they are normal aha
her: 2 hours later: hello you impress me a lot, I accord you it, if you want to talk more hit me up on IG
her: 2 days later not worh it to mach with me if you don't want to respond

I trolled her and responded again



hey I'm not very active her sorry for the late response have you snapchat?
her: yes it's ****


then I ghosted her again









Your browser is not able to display this video.






I matched with an indian becky who had on her profile written no hookups, then I told her that I just want to fuck her fat ass without being in a relationship. She responded, Yes because it's you teehee;
then i fucked up and told her that I never fucked a curry before, and she unmatched
Unfortunately since she unmatched I don't have the screens.
it was so funny.





The conversion rate is quite high tho, I think If that aproximately 1/2 responded. and half of them were down to fuck/date;


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

conclusion Chad have their own race.
If you're goodlooking regardless of your racial backgrounds stacies will go out of their ways to fuck/date you.


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 21, 2021)

They are way more sexual with Tyrone than any other race guy.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 21, 2021)

Not gonna lie those girls aren’t fit


----------



## xefo (Nov 21, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> They are way more sexual with Tyrone than any other race guy.


thanks for the comment shitskin


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 21, 2021)

49 matches jfl. And he's legit a tyrone, even I gotta admit that's a handsome mofo. 
BRUTAL FOR BBC COPERS 
@looksmaxxer234 @Rupert Pupkin @Blackeycel @RetardSubhuman @Frank Jack


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

tagging some handsome fellas
@looksmaxxer234 @Frank Jack @Blackeycel @RetardSubhuman @Shrek2OnDvD @Blackgymmax @Colvin188


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> here are the results
> 5 days


50 matches + 10 likes in 5 days is *BAD result* for a "chad"

A chad is supposed to do between 70-100 matches in 1 day 

The biggdink's Tinder experiment with a "medium ugly" (an htn white guy) get 70 matches in 1 day 

Conclusion:


Manu le coq said:


> conclusion Chad have their own race


A white chad do better than a black chad. Or every other ethnicity.
This doesn't mean that a gl ethnic can't get matches and sex, but a gl white does better 




Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> 49 matches jfl. And he's legit a tyrone, even I gotta admit that's a handsome mofo.
> BRUTAL FOR BBC COPERS
> @looksmaxxer234 @Rupert Pupkin @Blackeycel @RetardSubhuman @Frank Jack


50 matches and 20 likes in 5 days that's 15 likes a day without any boost, and with a non optimised profile.
that's a lot tho
I live in a small town and very goodlooking girls were down to fuck with him.
I did a white chad tinder experiment and he did slighlty less good than him.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 21, 2021)

based thread 


Manu le coq said:


> conclusion Chad have their own race.
> If you're goodlooking regardless of your racial backgrounds stacies will go out of their ways to fuck/date you.


he mostly matched with ethnic girls though, barely any good looking white girls


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> based thread
> 
> he mostly matched with ethnic girls though, barely any good looking white girls


cope


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Chad Tinder Experiment by ethnicity


based.




Med Chaddam almost outslayed the nordic while wearing jihadi-clothes, imagine if he wore normal clothes


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> 50 matches and 20 likes in 5 days that's 15 likes a day without any boost, and with a non optimised profile.
> that's a lot tho
> I live in a small town and very goodlooking girls were down to fuck with him.
> I did a white chad tinder experiment and he did slighlty less good than him.


I got like 200 in the same time without any boost, in FINLAND jfl. I'll never take any BBC coper seriously anymore. Had over 1000 on old profile, no gold either. Although that profile was a lot older, the tinder doesn't show your profile all that much after 250 matches or so, if you don't buy their shit with extortionate prices.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> cope


show me the good looking white ones in his matches, boyo


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> 50 matches + 10 likes in 5 days is *BAD result* for a "chad"
> 
> A chad is supposed to do between 70-100 matches in 1 day
> 
> ...


I did the same experiment with this guy





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





and he did as much good.
I don't know where you take these crazy numbers but they dont apply to guys where i live


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> I got like 200 in the same time without any boost, in FINLAND jfl. I'll never take any BBC coper seriously anymore. Had over 1000 on old profile, no gold either. Although that profile was a lot older, the tinder doesn't show your profile all that much after 250 matches or so, if you don't buy their shit with extortionate prices.
> View attachment 1412177





gamma said:


> 50 matches + 10 likes in 5 days is *BAD result* for a "chad"
> 
> A chad is supposed to do between 70-100 matches in 1 day
> 
> ...


Ah I understand now you probably put the profile to show everyone,
so gay dudes also liked your profiles which inflated the final number,
however in my experiment I set the profiles only to straight women, and nothing else.

you guys are huge copers
I litteraly done the same experiment with a white chad with the same age, in the same location who face mog him and the results were similar (45 matches 24 likes in 5 days)


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 21, 2021)

He isnt boneless


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> show me the good looking white ones in his matches, boyo


dude 80 % of profiles I showed are white,
90% of my matches are whites


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> Ah I understand now you probably put the profile to show everyone,
> so gay dudes also liked your profiles which inflated the final number,
> however in my experiment I set the profiles only to straight women, and nothing else.
> 
> ...


LOL. The absolute cope of black guys.


----------



## Grindr God (Nov 21, 2021)

1488


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> I used this dude
> View attachment 1412131
> View attachment 1412133
> View attachment 1412135
> ...



hes not boneles retard very europoid skull he got matched with thic ethnic foids an some white beckies


Manu le coq said:


> her: 2 days later not worh it to mach with me if you don't want to respond
> 
> I trolled her and responded again
> View attachment 1412164
> ...


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> LOL. The absolute cope of black guys.


Bro I'm not promoting any race baiting Im just saying that race don't affect that much your results on the dating market if you're high smv and apeal already.
of course white have higher smv on average,

but here I'm being honest, you're acting trully dellusional, I itterally showed you a succesful profile and you're denying it because the dude isn't white,
I'm going to run the same experiment with an indian chad Soon anyways. You will still be here acting dellusional and coping.


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> I did the same experiment with this guy
> 
> and he did as much good.
> I don't know where you take *these crazy numbers but they dont apply to guys where i live*


Marlon Texeira experiment in France (77 likes 12 hours)








IS MARLON TEIXEIRA THE HIGHEST IRL SEX APPEAL MODEL


ALWAYS ACCESORYMAXXING, TANMAXXING, WAVY-MESSYHAIRMAXXING ALWAYS SEEN PARTYING WITH FOIDS HAS A KID WITH A BLONDE MODEL WITHOUT MARRAIGE MOGS CHICO MORE APPEAL THAN BARRETT GOD TIER FRAME AND COLORING 24/7 PARTYING WITH FOIDS NEXT TO FAKEUPMAXXED PALVIN NEXT TO NON FAKEUP...




looksmax.org





Hernan drago experiment in France (180 matches 6 hours, only gl girls he claims)








Hernan drago = no jb appeal = too masculine = only roastie magnet?


Drago is for hyper masc copers They think if they inject T they will look like drago Meanwhile girls go for the 6psl prettyboy Why are you obsessed with prettyboys now You are a fan of burak who only appeals to women my moms age




looksmax.org





Chestbrah (ugly gymcel) tinder experiment in Usa (60 likes 28 hours)








CHESTBRAH Tinder Experiment (Screenshots & more inside)


Person Used: Pics Used: Bio: Likes/Matches Within 28hrs: 54 likes and 18 matches Dark Hair Pill: @loromate on suicide watch Convo #1: Convo #2: Convo #3 Convo #4 Collage of some of the matches: Previous Tinder Experiments...




looksmax.org





Amnesia tinder experiment in Canada (70 likes 24 hours)








Amnesia Tinder experiment in Canada.Tinder is now Veteran difficulty mode - gidachads only. Ethnicels don't enter. GTFIH


So the forum Chad @Amnesia summoned me to conduct a Tinder with his pics after the @Salludon experiment and I agreed. His name on the profile was Eric, age 28 and women age preference 18 - 27. I used the same SIM card I used for Salludon's experiment and created his profile in a Mid-size city in...




looksmax.org





IN THE LAST 2 THREADS YOU CAN SEE THE MATCHES. ONLY GIRLS. *WHO'S COPING NOW*



Manu le coq said:


> Ah I understand now you probably put the profile to show everyone,
> *so gay dudes also liked your profiles which inflated the final number*,
> however in my experiment I set the profiles only to straight women, and nothing else.
> 
> *you guys are huge copers*


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Marlon Texeira experiment in France (77 likes 12 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can perfectly be liked by guys but don't match with them, that inflate the number of liks, so that don't mean shit. 

I litteraly used a 18yo prime stacy tinder experiment and she didn't had 180 matches in 6 hours and had 99+ likes in 30 hours like amnesia,

these numbers are crazy and don't apply to my location, or are just straight up lies.

and I'm telling you again I live in a small town. and did the same experiment with a white chad an he almost had the same results.


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Marlon Texeira experiment in France (77 likes 12 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyways You are biased, I can't discuss with you because you have an opinion and are dodging everything who can prove you wrong, you refuse to confront reality, even with proofs straight up bringed to your face
Debating with you is pointless.


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> Debating with you is pointless


Ironic


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic


pretty iconic, no?


----------



## mortis (Nov 21, 2021)

imagine calling that boneless, op is a retarded nigger.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## one job away (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> I used this dude
> View attachment 1412131
> View attachment 1412133
> View attachment 1412135
> ...



5 days and only 45 matches ? In a 10 million+ population area ? It’s fckin over


----------



## Tropical Tyrone (Nov 21, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> They are way more sexual with Tyrone than any other race guy.


Because for a lot of women, black men is just fucktoys. I found this comment on twitter, never caged so hard.


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

one job away said:


> 5 days and only 45 matches ? In a 10 million+ population area ? It’s fckin over


I litteraly told 4 times that I live in a small town and that I did a white Chad tinder experiment before and he had the same results.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> He isnt boneless


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

Tropical Tyrone said:


> Because for a lot of women, black men is just fucktoys. I found this comment on twitter, never caged so hard.
> View attachment 1412248


who would complain, I rather fuck white bitches through my twenties without being attached and use them as sextoys like they do for me.

Seriously which man wouldnt be ok with being able to fuck ton of women without having to settle?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Nov 21, 2021)

Paris must be easy af


----------



## one job away (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> I litteraly told 4 times that I live in a small town and that I did a white Chad tinder experiment before and he had the same results.


Then don’t write Paris in the title


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> who would complain, I rather fuck white bitches through my twenties without being attached and use them as sextoys like they do for me.
> 
> Seriously which man wouldnt be ok with being able to fuck ton of women without having to settle?


that's goals tbh
also good user, 1 day here and already did a tinder experiment


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Nov 21, 2021)

i was staying in paris to get away from your parents and i thought wow


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i was staying in paris to get away from your parents and i thought wow


idon't understand, 
are you insane?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

he isn't boneless


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> he isn't boneless


On this site you need bones like jordan barrett to be considered attractive.


----------



## .👽. (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> Ah I understand now you probably put the profile to show everyone,
> so gay dudes also liked your profiles which inflated the final number,
> however in my experiment I set the profiles only to straight women, and nothing else.
> 
> ...


50 matches is not much for 5 days bro but you said you live in a small town so that might explain it. in a 3mil city my Chadfish gets 99+ in 24hours. 

depends on timing, location etc. obv u cant get 99+ in a 100k city.



BigBiceps said:


> I got like 200 in the same time without any boost, in FINLAND jfl. I'll never take any BBC coper seriously anymore. Had over 1000 on old profile, no gold either. Although that profile was a lot older, the tinder doesn't show your profile all that much after 250 matches or so, if you don't buy their shit with extortionate prices.
> View attachment 1412177


which Chadfish did u use


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 21, 2021)

.👽. said:


> 50 matches is not much for 5 days bro but you said you live in a small town so that might explain it. in a 3mil city my Chadfish gets 99+ in 24hours.
> 
> depends on timing, location etc. obv u cant get 99+ in a 100k city.
> 
> ...


I never catfish, I use my own pics.


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> I never catfish, I use my own pics.


The 50 matches were due to him living in the small town. The girls had very good engagement though. If he did this in a major city he’ll at least guy around 90-110 matches. He won’t do as well as a white chad though but still really good.


----------



## .👽. (Nov 21, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> I never catfish, I use my own pics.


u gigachad??


----------



## fogdart (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> Bro I'm not promoting any race baiting Im just saying that race don't affect that much your results on the dating market if you're high smv and apeal already.
> of course white have higher smv on average,
> 
> but here I'm being honest, you're acting trully dellusional, I itterally showed you a succesful profile and you're denying it because the dude isn't white,
> I'm going to run the same experiment with an indian chad Soon anyways. You will still be here acting dellusional and coping.


First of all, "boneless tyrone" is an oxymoron - you can't be boneless and be a Tyrone at the same time. Second, you're retarded if you think the dude in the experiment is boneless. Third, good looking men of any race would slay so there's no need to argue with race copers in this thread - it has been proven repeatedly that being attractive has more effective on dating than your race. Lastly, you sound like you're new to the lookism space - you have a lot to learn.


----------



## one job away (Nov 21, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> I never catfish, I use my own pics.


Can you dm pics ? Wanna know how you look like.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Nov 21, 2021)

BBC is powerful (over for cumskins)


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> conclusion Chad have their own race.
> If you're goodlooking regardless of your racial backgrounds stacies will go out of their ways to fuck/date you.


Bingo. Something guys fail to understand. Its not the race. But the Chad quality.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 21, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> Bro I'm not promoting any race baiting Im just saying that race don't affect that much your results on the dating market if you're high smv and apeal already.
> of course white have higher smv on average,
> 
> but here I'm being honest, you're acting trully dellusional, I itterally showed you a succesful profile and you're denying it because the dude isn't white,
> I'm going to run the same experiment with an indian chad Soon anyways. You will still be here acting dellusional and coping.


No, I'm not denying that he's good looking, he is. I'm just saying that the results are shit. I live in Finland, and even here the results are s.h.i.t.


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 21, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> No, I'm not denying that he's good looking, he is. I'm just saying that the results are shit. I live in Finland, and even here the results are s.h.i.t.


Bro I did the same exeriment with this guy https://www.instagram.com/braydenbradshaw/
and he had almost the same result as my tyrone fish.

technically it's not possible to have a lot higher rate than what these 2 have done were I live at least for a non verified account, because when you start having too many likes and matches tinder just stop giving you some, for you to buy tinder gold and make money (that's why it's litterally the app who made the more mony of all times) even as Chad or a tyrone.
With my 2 experiment 70 % of matches hapened in less than 2 days.


----------



## bankrolls (Nov 22, 2021)

Manu le coq said:


> Bro I did the same exeriment with this guy https://www.instagram.com/braydenbradshaw/
> and he had almost the same result as my tyrone fish.
> 
> technically it's not possible to have a lot higher rate than what these 2 have done were I live at least for a non verified account, because when you start having too many likes and matches tinder just stop giving you some, for you to buy tinder gold and make money (that's why it's litterally the app who made the more mony of all times) even as Chad or a tyrone.
> With my 2 experiment 70 % of matches hapened in less than 2 days.


Holy fk i peeped his insta and he has so many girls simping, it's insane


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 1, 2021)

why did bro get banned


----------

